# "Quote" function ....is working perfectly again



## velisarius

For the past couple of days I've been having trouble quoting part of a post. I select the text I want to quote, but no option to "quote" appears underneath it and the "quote" button to the lower right quotes teh whole post, not just the selected part..

Edit: Before I finished writing this post, I went back to EO to answer a question and found that the quote function is now working perfectly. Thanks for fixing it so quickly. Is this a record?

 Congratulations, Mike - you must be telepathic.


----------



## Barque

This has happened to me on occasion but it has usually resolved itself if I keep trying.


----------



## mkellogg

velisarius said:


> Congratulations, Mike - you must be telepathic.


I knew you were going to say that!

Your computer must have had trouble downloading the code that makes that feature possible.  Clearing your cache or a "hard refresh" should fix that sort of problem in general.  My telepathy works, apparently even when I am sleeping, but it isn't so reliable of a solution.


----------



## velisarius

Barque said:


> This has happened to me on occasion but it has usually resolved itself if I keep trying.


That was the quote function working perfectly again.

I'm an arch-procrastinator and I find that most problems in life resolve themselves if one is prepared to wait long enough.
It's the remaining 0.5% that land me in deep ****


----------



## wildan1

I can only use the Quote function when creating a new message. If I go back to edit one I already posted, that function doesn't work.

Is this a limitation of the software? Can others put a quote into a message they have posted and want later to edit it?


----------



## Barque

Test.

Edit:



wildan1 said:


> Is this a limitation of the software? Can others put a quote into a message they have posted and want later to edit it?



I posted a message with the word "Test", then quoted a part of Wildan's post, put it in the reply box and then cut and pasted it into my message using the "Edit" function. It worked, as you can see.


----------



## velisarius

The way I get around that limitation is to put the quote into a new post (but without clicking on "post reply"), copy the quoted text, and then paste it into the edit box.


----------



## Barque

Yes, that's what I do. I thought Wildan was saying he couldn't even do that.


----------



## wildan1

Thanks. No I hadn't thought of the workaround of using a new post window and then cut/pasting it into the previous post.

I find that a bit clunky, but it's a work-around--thanks.


----------



## Kelly B

Or do it one of the old ways:
- highlight the text and use the Add Quote function in the Insert dropdown menu (the one that looks like a US flag next to the smiley menu)
- surround the text with <quote> </quote>, where instead of these <> characters use [ ] braces. If you want to identify the poster you're quoting, use quote="wildan1" or whoever in the first set of braces.

I find those useful for private messages.


----------



## velisarius

This might help others having trouble with the quote function (the trouble I mentioned in #1 of this thread).

Lately I find that highlighting the post/part of the post, starting from the end of the text I want to highlight, works and the little "quote" button appears. If I highlight from beginning to end, it doesn't.


----------

